# Favorite Haunted House Features



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Realistic sets, for example a house/cabin looks like it's actually occupied by killers, more than special effect type things. I want to feel like I'm in a horror movie. And what is a horror movie without scary characters? So scary actors too.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A very many people like, remark about what the main attraction is in my house. It's The Bad Dream Bed. Lie down, cover up and what happens next is pretty much guaranteed to scare almost anybody. Second time around it usually accomplishes the same mission too. Some will still be getting that scare anytime they come to the house.
I didn't buy it, I built it and it is very" particular" to my house, The Ravens Grin Inn.
This house was built in 1870 and has seen actual hauntings happen here since at least 1925. That is what several 85-90 year old citizens here told me 26 years ago.


----------



## Adam Calhoun (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for your comments, much are appreciated.


----------

